# Forum from smart phone



## jet (Dec 11, 2009)

Almost every thread a try to view on my Palm Treo, gives me this message:
*The Requested Page can not be displayed*

I'm not having any problems with other forums, just this one.

Any ideas?


----------



## qmax (Dec 11, 2009)

Never occurred to me to access this place with my Blackberry.


----------



## Andy R (Dec 11, 2009)

Are you using v1 or v2 skin?


----------



## jet (Dec 11, 2009)

Andy R said:


> Are you using v1 or v2 skin?



Discuss Cooking v2.0


----------



## Andy R (Dec 11, 2009)

Try setting it to v1.  You can use this link:
http://www.discusscooking.com?styleid=1

Or are you unable to see any pages at all?


----------



## jet (Dec 11, 2009)

The forum list always comes up, and I can view some threads.

I'll try your link and see what happens.


----------



## jet (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm no longer receiving that message, but at times, threads now end prematurely.  For example, the forums list shows the last post for Question - skillet bowed up in middle at 05:05 by bakechef.  When I open that thread, the last post shown is by me at 04:11.

How weird...


----------



## Andy R (Dec 12, 2009)

That is strange.

FYI - I am planning to install a mobile optimized skin soon.


----------



## jet (Dec 13, 2009)

Andy R said:


> That is strange.
> 
> FYI - I am planning to install a mobile optimized skin soon.



I think this latest issue is on my end.  I believe that my Palm is caching pages and reloading the local copy.  If I click the link to go to the thread, and then do a refresh on the page, it works.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Feb 24, 2010)

Andy R said:


> That is strange.
> 
> FYI - I am planning to install a mobile optimized skin soon.


  By the way is there a forums using phone what kind of phone applicable to that can you suggest me ? and how  to do . what are the tips ? ty


----------

